# Clothinglabels4u.com gets our approval!



## ElevenOTwelve (Sep 9, 2008)

I just received a second order of woven labels and hangtags from them and again they exceeded our expectations. A+ quality and customer service!


Jon, Owner/Designer
Eleven O Twelve Clothing Company


----------

